# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  الشفق الاحمر ...........صفــــــــــوة-بحق)

## مرهف

*عندما ذكرنا  صباح يوم نكسة زيسكو-- ان جمهور الزعيم الصفوة --سيجتاز الصدمه  بسرعة- لم نكن يومها نرجم بغيب -او نرمى  برمل-- ولكنا وعن تجارب عمرها عقود - ومتابعة  فى الشدة والرخاء  ادركنا  ان الصفوة  لم يطلقها من اطلقها  من فراغات الحكى والشجن  - ولكنها  بلاغة الوصف للموصوف-- وذهلنا حين انطوى الحزن  وعبر  باسرع مما كنا نتوقع ونرجو---وجاءت مباراة الموردة- لتضرب  بعنف على تخرصات الشامتين وتدق  اعناق المرجفين وتضخ  دم العافية  فى  عروق المترددين -- فاذا الجمهور الصفوى  يعتلى  هضاب مجده القديم  ويردع  المشائين بالافك  والمتشائمين  ويقفز قفزته الكبرى  ليملا  استاد الخرطوم   ويرد الصاع  صاعين --تهتف  بدم حناجرها--على اجنحة الفجر -ترفرف فوق اعلامك--ومن بينات اكمامك تطلع شمس احلامك- كما يحلو  لسيف الدين عبدالقادر  بمنتدى محبى المريخ ان  يصدح ويتغنى-- وكما  يردد المبدع عبيدى رئس تحرير  جريدة المريخ الالكترونية 
ياكنا نبيعك--يانسرق 
واخترنا النار الضلها بيحرق 
--لا  ليس هذا  وحده  بل  الرائع اوندى  يصرخ من اعماقه 
المريخ ليس فريقا نشجعه--بل  هو وطن نسكنه 
 وتاتى  قوافل المبدعين تنثر  اريجها  - وتتلظى  بشظى حبها-   متابطه تاريخها وانجازاتها  ياتون صفا صفا دكتور مرتضى مدير منتدى الجماهير  ومرهف   المرهف المتبتل فى  حب  الزعيم -وطارق حامد مدير موقع  مريخاب اون لاين  يتغنون  ويترنمون بهذ االجمهور الذى  رسم  لوحة  الفخار  عشية مباراة المورده  -- والتى لم تكن محض مباراة-- بل كانت كسر  حاجز  الحزن القصير-كانت جسر العبور  ليمضى الزعيم  كالعهد به-- منتصرا او مهزوما--هذا عهد محبيه -- على لسان الناطق  الرسمى باسم  مشاعرهم-- نهواك فى كل الظروف-- 
 ويترجم  عماد عبد الله  كل  الوله الشفيف  فيعصره  فى  الرحيق  الغالى - مطمورا  فى  بحر العشق العظيم-- 
عهدنا معاك كنداك حربة مابتشلخ 
وحرة عين جبل مابيتفلخ 
اكان- ايدينا فيك من المسوك تتملخ 
السما تتكى وجلد النمل يتسلخ 
-و-و و-وواسفى وازلى لو ماكانوا ديل اهلى-- وناس الحاره ماناسى -- 
فهل نحتاج لمزيد  لنرد على من لايستحق الرد-- عن اصل  الصفوة ومعناها-  - عن اسمها ومعناها-- 
 لا  والله  لكن لنثبت الثابت  فى  اهازيجنا  - ولنرد الحق  لاهل الحق من جمهور   معلم  تاتى ابداعاته  فى  حجم كيانه الكبير    وياتى هديره  طاقة  متجدده يستمد منها  الفريق  الدافع  والحافز  ليقهر  كل   الصعاب  ويبطل  كل انواع الاستهداف التى تضافرت كلها  وفى تزامن  لصيق     وتدبير شرير  لفصل الزعيم  عن جماهيره  ولفك  الارتباط بين الزعيم  واعلامه--   ولتقطيع اواصر الحب بين  الصفوة  وقيادتها----  ولتكن ليلة  الخميس   زادا لمابعدها  - -- --وبشريات  المستقبل  تطل من وراء الغيوم---- وهى غيوم  لاتعنينا ان امطرت سحا  او تبددت   بددا--- فخزائن ليالينا البيض مترعة  وايام  مقبلنا  فالا    نحن اهله واصحابه  واصفياءه----ولتاتى كيف تاتى  تجدنا نحن ايانا نحن--  نردد مع الشريف الرضى  بالقناعة كلها 
وليلة خضتها على عجل 
وصبحها بالظلام معتصم 
تطلع الفجر فى جوانبها 
وانفلتت من عقالها الظلم 
كانما الدجن فى تزاحمه 
خيل لها من بروقه-لجم 
خاتمة 
يامازدا--ثبت تشكيلتك على  كدا الصادق عبد الوهاب
*

----------


## مرهف

*شكرا عمنا الصادق
علي هذه الحروف الانيقة المسكونة بالابداع والالق
شكرا وانت تحاول ان تستنهض عزائم من
فترت عزائمهم
...
*

----------


## وش الرجال

*الشكر مزدوج لكل من الصادق عبد الوهاب ومرهف
*

----------


## tito_santana

*متي ما ارتقي لاعبينا الي مستوي الشعار الغالي سيعود لنا مريخنا الذي نعرفه .. مريخ بالطول بالعرض .. مريخنا يهز الأرض 
شكرا مرهف علي الكلمات الرائعه


*

----------


## الحمادي

*لا ألوم النفس اذ تهواك    في النصر ولحظات الهزيمه  
                           يا زعيم الانديه
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*والله يا استاذ الصادق انت نفسك تمتلي بالجمال لذلك تفيض على امثالنا بجميل الكلمة ...
المريخ هو العشق والينبوع الذي لاينضب ...
رايته دائما خفاقة مهم حاول اعدائه النيل منه ارتد عليهم كيدهم ...
تسلم كثير يا رائع جميل الكلمات في حق الصفوة ...
*

----------


## برعى القانون

*بارك الله فيك الاســـتاذ/ الصــادق وجزيت خيرا اخى مرهف .
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*لك التحيه استاذنا ............. الجليل 
نعم المريخ وطن نسكنه وليس فريق نشجعه 
صدق من قال هذه الجمله 
نعم جمهور المريخ علم الناس ماهو الانتماء ..... لم تهزه هزيمه عابره 
ولا يبطره نصر مؤقت ..... يتنفس عشق المريخ ويذوب في وطن المريخ 
التحيه لك ...... والتحيه لمرهف المرهف وطارق النبيل ولكل الصفوه
*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*مريخاب عزاز ما فينا من بتلام ....حافظين العروض وصاينين شرفنا تمام ....والينا الهمام والدقيراب اهل الإقدام دايمآ رامين قدام _المريخ عالم رقيق طاهر جزاب اخي مرهف _.....ولكم العتبي حتي ترضوا_
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*فى تلك الليلة أستاذنا الكبير الصادق عبد الوهاب  فاحت تلك الرائحه 

 الرائحة التى نعرفها جيداً  ولا تغبانا أبداً 000 رائحة المريخ الذى

 نعر ف 000 المريخ الذى نعشق 0

 كانت ليلة عودة الروح إلينا قبل لاعبينا 00 أسود كانوا جابوا 

 الملعب طوله وعرضه بعزم المريخ 00بروحه 00 بقتاله00

 بالحرص عليه وحمله فى حدقات العيون 000 وكان لابد من

أن ينالوا ماسعوا من أجله 00 لا أرهبهم تحكيم00 لا أوقفهم

 تآمر المتآمريين فأستحقوا  أن يحملوا إسم المريخ وإستحقوا

 أن تزين نجمته صدورهم 0

 أما نحن يا أستاذى ما توقفنا قط من ترديد : الفارس قادم فى ا لميعاد 

 كنا واثقين من ذلك مؤمنين به وكا ن  أن عاد 0

 التحيه لك ياأستاذنا وأنت تحمل كل هذا العشق النبيل 0

 التحية لمرهف الشفيف العشق و التبتل  ومبروك علينا 0
*

----------


## اهيجو

*هكذا هم الصفوة ولا ازيد
*

----------


## أحمر اللون

*لو ما كنت من زي ديل وا أسفاي وا مأساتي وا زلي
*

----------


## سيزر

*شكراااااااااااا عمنا الصادق والله نطق بكل ماهو جميل
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*لله درك أستاذنا الصادق عبد الوهاب أسهبت في مدح الصفوة فأحسنت الإشادة وأعطيت كل ذي حق حقه

*

----------


## nouriomer

*اللهم ادمها نعمة علينا .. أمين
                        	*

----------


## إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم

*شكرا أستاذنا الصادق

وشكرا مربعا يا مرهف

مثل هذه الكلمات تحرك فيني شعور بأني لم أصل ولا حتى لعشر حبكم لهذا الكيان

وفقكم الله ووفقنا وسدد خطاك يا مريخ السعد وبإذن الله النصر لنا

والبداية من زامبيا

يارب يارب يارب.
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم
					

شكرا أستاذنا الصادق

وشكرا مربعا يا مرهف

مثل هذه الكلمات تحرك فيني شعور بأني لم أصل ولا حتى لعشر حبكم لهذا الكيان

وفقكم الله ووفقنا وسدد خطاك يا مريخ السعد وبإذن الله النصر لنا

والبداية من زامبيا

يارب يارب يارب.



 
الصديق / ابراهيم خليل 
سعيد انا برؤية حروفك بعد طول غياب 
ومفتقدك والله 
*

----------


## إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم

*إن شاء الله ماتفقد عزيز ياوليد يا ملك الزوق

وصدقني جدجد مفتقدك ومفتقد الأخوان والمنتدى

وربنا يديم لينا صحبتكم.
                        	*

----------


## ود الامير

*شكراً مرهف علي الكلمات والنقل ... ربنا يصلح الحال في المريخ .
                        	*

----------


## الشعاع الاحمر

*كم انت رائع ايها المريخ فلذلك احبك فى جميع الاحوال عند النصر وعند الهزيمة كم انت كبير يامريخ وعشت موفور القيم 
*

----------


## نادر قوز الناقه

*شكرا  استاذالصادق  نحن  نعشق  المريخ  لانه  التاريخ
*

----------

